# Is This The Start of Incontinence?



## KOUNT (Sep 3, 2004)

During the past month, my senior GSD (10 yrs, 9 months old) has been suddenly, unexpectedly defecating, and in different places, such as on concrete, i.e., parking lots, sidewalks, etc. The excrement is normally solid. But it just comes on without any of the normal sniffing about beforehand. No sudden urinating, yet.

He's been on Novox for joint inflammation, 4-6 tramadol (given 2 at a time throughout the day), for joint plain, glusosomine/chondroition/msm tabs (1000) every day for the past 7 months. His diet is 2-3 plain cooked boneless chicken thighs, or a small boneless chuck steak every night, and a 16 oz bowl of dry food (Nutro for seniors).

Any input?

Thanks!

David & KLAUS


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey David & KLAUS!
I meant to respond sooner and didn't get a chance. My girl had the same issues at about the same age. It seems to be pretty common in older GSDs. My dog started to just unload on sidewalks and parking lots. She is 13 years old now. It seems she doesn't have a lot of warning that she needs to go and just goes. I guess it may have progressed to incontinence. She sometimes has accidents in the house. The accidents are only once in a while. I try to put her out frequently. I feed her on schedule - trying to figure out the best time of day to feed her, so she doesn't have to eliminate in the wee hours of the morning. 

The progression was gradual. It could be much worse, so I am really not complaining. I don't think you will find your dog starting to have accidents all over the place. It is just one of those old GSD kind of things. BTW, my dog does not have problems with urination either. Best of luck with your old guy.

Jan


----------



## scorpio104 (Jul 9, 2011)

*bathroom problems*

My Taz is 13, will be 14 in December. he cannot pee standing
up, when he lays down and relaxes, it runs out. and he has no
control if he has to poop. you get him out fast or it is coming.
seems like from what i have read on internet, a hip problem or
spinal problem. i think just age. i put pee pads, tarps and blankets
down in house and make sure i pay attention when he wants me
up in the night. or there will be a mess. he is still active and
healthy otherwise, so will do what i have to!!


----------

